# Man charged after allegedly dousing ambulance in petrol, firefighters hindered after boy injured at



## The Great Goose (May 1, 2016)

A man has been charged after he allegedly doused an ambulance in petrol, while paramedics attempted to treat a teenager for facial burns at an out-of-control house party in southwest Sydney.

The ugly incident led to the arrest of one teen after officers trying to provide first aid were met with abuse in chaotic scenes overnight.

The 18-year-old man has been charged with damaging property and was granted conditional bail. He will appear in Liverpool Local Court later this month.

Inspector Branko Kubecka told the ABC while there was no visible damage to the ambulance, there was a strong smell of petrol on the outside of the vehicle when an ambulance officer returned to the scene.

“There was no visible damage in terms of fire, but he noticed it was wet and smelling strongly of petrol,” Inspector Kubecka said.

“NSW Rural Fire Service was called and washed the car down, however, the strong smell of petrol remained.”

Inspector Kubecka said the inside of the vehicle will also need to be detailed and cleaned properly. Fire crews were forced to hose down the vehicle before it was deemed safe to drive.

‘How could someone do something so stupid’


----------



## Kat (May 1, 2016)

That's awful! Sigh.


----------



## S.J. (May 1, 2016)

Why did he do it?


----------



## The Great Goose (May 1, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Why did he do it?


He found out his mum was a lesbian.


----------



## tyroneweaver (May 1, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> A man has been charged after he allegedly doused an ambulance in petrol, while paramedics attempted to treat a teenager for facial burns at an out-of-control house party in southwest Sydney.
> 
> The ugly incident led to the arrest of one teen after officers trying to provide first aid were met with abuse in chaotic scenes overnight.
> 
> ...


Driving on the left side of the highway will do that to ya, ya know.


----------

